# Noise/Rattle/Buzz



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

I have a 2019 SEL R-Line. From time to time (over mostly uneven pavement) I can hear a rattle/buzz. I think it may be coming from the plastic panels (there are two) that run across the lower front portion of the back seat. For now I have pried the panels back a bit to insert a 3M sticky pad, but it's not an ideal solution. The better course would be to pop the panels off and put in several pads. 

Feeling behind there apprears to be a couple of insert plugs holding the panel in place. Any idea as to how to best pop these off? Clearly, I don't want to damage them.


----------



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

Also added some pads behind the glove box door...


----------



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

And the noise/rattle/buzz is... gone!


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

I've got a real annoying one that is somewhere around the sunroof controls/overhead light area where the sunglasses holder would be.
Could even be some of the plastic that makes its way down to the rear view mirror...


----------



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

That's an odd one as mine is quite secure. Put this in the for what it's worth category, but the rattle/buzz I was getting at first seemed to come from the dash, but as I moved around in the car it became clear that it was a buzzing of the plastic cover in front of the bench second row. Once I had some pads behind that (and the glove box door as I had extra and liked the idea of making it more solid) it was all gone. You may want to do some experimenting.


----------



## RonnieMundt (Nov 14, 2019)

vbrad26 said:


> I've got a real annoying one that is somewhere around the sunroof controls/overhead light area where the sunglasses holder would be.
> Could even be some of the plastic that makes its way down to the rear view mirror...


I have the same. It isn’t so much a rattle than it is more of a “creeking” sounds when I’m pulling into my driveway which is on an incline. I’ve narrowed it down to the part that you mentioned; the plastic casing that surrounds the rearview mirror and the panel that sits above the sunshade on the driver side.

I will say compared to my 16’ Sportwagen TSI SEL, the 19’ Atlas seems to suffer from a lot of the little noises that irritate me. For 50K you would think the interior cabin would be a little more secure (I realize there are plenty full size SUVs pricier than the Atlas). The bumper to bumper warranty will be helpful to get these addressed. The crappy thing is taking a car back and forth to the dealership to address noises is annoying as hell and they often times can’t fix it.


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

I had that seems creaking noise. I pulled the plastic piece between the lights and windshield. I covered the edge that touches the headliner in felt. It mostly stopped it. Still creaks occasionally. I might pull it again and file the edge that touches the light cover since the two pieces rubbing together seems to be causing the noise.


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah I need to investigate it more. This is my wife's car so I usually only drive it on the weekends. 
I don't don't notice it creaking while going in and out of the driveway, but rather on rougher roads.
When you are on a smooth road, it is ok mostly. But once you get on a rougher road it is a non-stop rattle.
I can press my hand on all the plastic up there (not one piece in particular) and it will go quiet. 
I'll try to find the actual source one of these days and maybe pop it off and re-install it.


----------



## rvwatlas (Apr 28, 2019)

I have squeaking noises around my front passenger and driver doors and my rear hatch when driving over cracks in the road. My dealer has been great and pinpointed the noises as coming from the weather stripping around the front doors and the rear hatch. They've replaced all the weather stripping under warranty and now 2 months later, the squeaking noises are back. The dealer says the car flexes and the weather stripping is rubbing between the doors/hatch and the body.

I will bring the car back in. It's disappointing to see these minor quality issues detract from the overall driving experience of the Atlas. Seems crazy if I have to change weather stripping every few months.


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

rvwatlas said:


> I have squeaking noises around my front passenger and driver doors and my rear hatch when driving over cracks in the road. My dealer has been great and pinpointed the noises as coming from the weather stripping around the front doors and the rear hatch. They've replaced all the weather stripping under warranty and now 2 months later, the squeaking noises are back. The dealer says the car flexes and the weather stripping is rubbing between the doors/hatch and the body.
> 
> I will bring the car back in. It's disappointing to see these minor quality issues detract from the overall driving experience of the Atlas. Seems crazy if I have to change weather stripping every few months.


This same thing happens to my GTI. 
Also seems like it is somewhat weather dependent, or even as silly as it sounds, how dirty your car is.
It never really bothered me that much, but there are some on the GTI forum that have cleaned and lubricated the weatherstripping themselves and they say that helps. 
I have not tried it myself but they suggest using Gummi Pflege or Krytox.


----------



## rvwatlas (Apr 28, 2019)

vbrad26 said:


> This same thing happens to my GTI.
> Also seems like it is somewhat weather dependent, or even as silly as it sounds, how dirty your car is.
> It never really bothered me that much, but there are some on the GTI forum that have cleaned and lubricated the weatherstripping themselves and they say that helps.
> I have not tried it myself but they suggest using Gummi Pflege or Krytox.


Thanks for the tip! I will try it out!


----------



## chucka (Feb 28, 2002)

I have the same creaking noise by my sunroof controls.

I also have one on my drives door panel while driving. and it creaks even more when I put my arm on the arm rest. 

I'm just going to take it in and let them deal with it. not sure when I'll have time, but will post up if they fixed it and the cause of it.


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

chucka said:


> I have the same creaking noise by my sunroof controls.
> 
> I also have one on my drives door panel while driving. and it creaks even more when I put my arm on the arm rest.
> 
> I'm just going to take it in and let them deal with it. not sure when I'll have time, but will post up if they fixed it and the cause of it.


There is actually one in the drivers door panel somewhere as well, but that one will stop for a week, and then come back, and repeat.
However if I put any pressure anywhere on it, it stops.


----------



## rvwatlas (Apr 28, 2019)

I cleaned the door seals and rear hatch seal and tried silicon lube to quiet the squeaking and groaning. It worked for a day and back to the horrible squeaking. 

So I ordered Kryton which is the expensive teflon grease. Well, Day 1 and it works. Will be interested to see if it holds up long term (which it should).

It's still disappointing that VW's solution is to keep replacing the seals every month. Even more disappointing that they know about these issues and just keep producing these cars with the defective seals. I'm hoping the solution works and that my $40k SEL Premium will be just as quiet as a $20k Kia. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

I am curious about this being a door seal issue. Mine - and I suspect the vast majority - doesn't exhibit the problem, yet we have the same seals. Seems to me there must be more to it, although in any case it shouldn't be happening.


----------



## HelplessinVA (Oct 1, 2018)

I’m having the same issue. We purchased an SEL 4 motion with the moonroof in October. I noticed the rattling, which to me sounds more like popping on our first road trip. Ever since then, it’s been driving me nuts. I took it back to the dealership initially thinking it was a speaker issue. Of course, they found no problems. It sounds like it’s coming from the headliner or around the drivers side window. Guess I will take it back it in.


----------



## rvwatlas (Apr 28, 2019)

Watchie said:


> I am curious about this being a door seal issue. Mine - and I suspect the vast majority - doesn't exhibit the problem, yet we have the same seals. Seems to me there must be more to it, although in any case it shouldn't be happening.


VW has a history of squeaking door seals. This is how I found my fix by using google. My dealer also mentioned that the factory rep was well aware of the problem. I drive gravel roads and poorly maintained roads so maybe the squeaking of the seals is more common on bad roads. Still no excuse for VW to make a substandard system on their cars. My 3 year old Ford truck is much better than my new Atlas with no squeaks or rattles.


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

vbrad26 said:


> I've got a real annoying one that is somewhere around the sunroof controls/overhead light area where the sunglasses holder would be.
> Could even be some of the plastic that makes its way down to the rear view mirror...



So to post an update on this...I found out what it was! 
It was not any of the plastic like I thought.
Instead, it is actually the passenger side sun visor!
When it is clipped in place, it rattles! When I unclip it, the rattle goes away! 
So happy I finally figured it out because it was driving me absolutely crazy! 
Now just have to figure out a way to fix it...should be pretty simple.


----------

